# A tender moment



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2021)

*A tender moment between Hvaldimir and fisherman and former whaler Joar Hesten, captured by Nordahl. Hesten had previously freed the friendly creature from a harness and according to the photographer, it went on to become an '**Instagram star**'. He added: 'In the summer of 2020, the whale turned up in the fjord neighbouring Joar's home. During that summer and autumn, the former whaler visited the whale, looked after it and discussed with annoyed fish farmers how they best could protect it'.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

Such intelligent mammals.

So beautiful.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 27, 2021)

Sweet.


----------

